# Run Favors!!!



## eric.uber92 (Sep 28, 2015)

I have tried uber, lyft, amazon flex, and postmates! by far the best one is Favors yes you dont get mileage, but you get tips and people are required to tip you at minimum $2.00 which doesn't happen that often! In 5 hours I can guarantee to bring home 100 bucks if not more depending on day and time! 

or you can try it out and order anything yourself to see how you like it before using it! We delivery Anything but alcohol.


----------



## theamp18 (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## eric.uber92 (Sep 28, 2015)

theamp18 said:


>


yep last night i worked from 5-10 made 108 plus 20 bucks cash tip on a Tuesday not even one of our busier days.


----------



## ezpz (Feb 5, 2017)

I'll just leave this here.

"*Please DO NOT post referral links or promo codes*."


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Dude, Favor is a Texas only operation, this is a worldwide sub-forum, AND you violated TOS by posting that link, on the first post. FAIL. BAN HAMMER!


----------



## Chefbumbum (Nov 16, 2017)

Gtfo.... Its like the guy that told me he was a lyft "ambassador" and that I could use a number (his referal code) to get priority being activated what a bozo....lol. Same as you.


----------



## eric.uber92 (Sep 28, 2015)

lol yeah brand ambassador? I don't even work it full time I have a full time job just trying to help yall out on easy extra cash that makes more then uber with less miles and ware an tear but your right lol have good day!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)




----------

